# كود asme القسم الخامس (ndt) لسنة 2007 مع تحديث لسنة 2008



## أبو الجووج (24 يونيو 2009)

تجدون هنا كود الـ ASME القسم الخامس و المتعلق بالفحوصات بدون إتلاف لسنة 2007 مع التحديث لسنة 2008 متضمنا في داخله

ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code Sec. V 2007 with Addenda for 2008


مع خالص التحية و أطيب التمنيات

الرابط:

http://rapidshare.com/files/2481424...ssure_Vessel_Code_2007_Sec_V_Addenda_2008.pdf


----------



## أبو الجووج (24 يونيو 2009)

ملاحظات:
1- هذه النسخة على صيغة ملف pdf مع نصوص، أي يمكن النسخ منها
2- وضعت بصورة pdf لعلمي بعدم تمكن الكثير من الأشخاص من التنزيل بصيغ الملفات المضغوطة مثل rar, zip بسبب سياسة بعض الشركات و المؤسسات في التحكم باستخدام الإنترنت
3- مع خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## eng. student (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك يا أخي الكريم ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ماجد محمد محمد حسن (7 أبريل 2011)

لايوجد متصفح لل rapid share عندى فشكرا


----------



## ibnziad (19 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم الرابط شغال تمام وقد تم التحميل


----------



## abou maryem (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا هذا الرابط فيه كل شيء​Asme Boiler Pressure Vessel Code.ASME.2004.pdf.rar​_*http://www.free-ebook-download.net/other-book/6271-my-ebooks-colection.html​*_


----------



## abou maryem (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا هذا الرابط فيه كل شيء​Asme Boiler Pressure Vessel Code.ASME.2004.pdf.rar​_*http://www.free-ebook-download.net/other-book/6271-my-ebooks-colection.html​*_


----------

